# which would be better? Mission X3 or Bowtech Diamond Justice?



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

by the sounds of it you liked the justice the best so i would go with that one also 379 for an x3 is pretty expensive i know at the local scheels they are 339 
and some places you can get them for 299 also welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wingnut721 (Feb 16, 2008)

*thanx for the welcome...*

well, i guess that the decision was made for me, I got home from work tonight, and i was talking about the bow a little more and my wife comes out and says, "you mean THIS Bowtech?" and i just about hit the roof. I am sooo excited. I cant wait to hit the DART target system this thursday!! and thanx guys for welcoming me to the forum!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk wingnut721. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to AT. Shoot both bows and you make the call. Buy the one that suits you best.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## coachmac (Sep 5, 2006)

*WAAtttaaa wife you have there!*

I know the feeling. Of course my wife didnt buy the bow for me.... she just said OK to my new XT and I about fell over. Sometimes they will surprise ya! Welcome to AT!


----------



## rconn28 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Mission X3*

Hi Wingnut. I can't give you a comparison of the 3 bows you are interested in. I can however tell you a little about the Mission X3. I just bought one to replace a 23 year old PSE Game sport. The Mission is an extremely smooth-shooting bow. It is also lightweight, and very easy to shoot, with no "get acquainted" period. Also a plus is that the Mission is basically a Matthews product, and you can't go wrong with Matthews. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

rconn28 said:


> Hi Wingnut. I can't give you a comparison of the 3 bows you are interested in. I can however tell you a little about the Mission X3. I just bought one to replace a 23 year old PSE Game sport. The Mission is an extremely smooth-shooting bow. It is also lightweight, and very easy to shoot, with no "get acquainted" period. Also a plus is that the Mission is basically a Matthews product, and you can't go wrong with Matthews. Good luck in your search.


And a :yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Bob. Have fun here.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I just bought the new Mission Journey :rockband: and spent several hours shooting it yesterday. All I can say is I have absolutely no regrets about it and really love it.:cheer2: It is extremely smooth and quiet. I recommend it to anyone on a budget. Good luck with what ever you decide to buy and welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

welcome to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## firstshoot (Mar 4, 2008)

wingnut721 said:


> Hello, I am a left handed shooter from wisconsin, and in my search to upgrade from my PSE Polaris(i think the bow is over 20 years old..lol), I have come across a couple of bows that have caught my eye. The sport shop owner in my town said that he could get me a brand new Mission x3 bow for $379, mind you that it is a bare bow, no arrow rest, sights or peep sight. and today I tried it out when I went to Scheels and thought it shot great, smooth as butter, and was quiet as can be(totally different from my Polaris, which sounds like a Polaris ATV taking off, lol). Then my next stop was at Gander Mountain, where they are currently liquidating their stock to move across the field to a bigger store in May, and all their stuff is 30% off. They had two bows that caught my eye, the first one was a Parker Trailblazer XP for $279, and then I found a 2006 Bowtech Diamond Justice for $209, their lanes were crammed with boxes for the move, so i couldnt try them out, so then I went to a local archery shop where they had a 2007 Diamond Justice, so i fired about 9 arrows and fell totally in love with the way it handled, shot an arrow and how light it was. so, now I have a few days to decide which of these 3 bows are the "Right one", I have not heard a bad word about any of them yet, which makes my decision that much harder. any feedback is welcome. thanks much!!!!


I have a Diamond Rapture and I love my bow, it's quiet and light. It's speced at approximately 308 fps (IBO) in the catolog, also a great price. I believe they upgraded the line for 2008, the rapture is now the Rock; this bow is listed in the catolog at approximate 318 fps (IBO). You may want to check it out, as for Diamond bows, I heard many good reviews. :thumbs_up


----------

